# Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?



## Petri_Soner (8. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte euch mal nach eurer Meinung fragen! 
Ich habe in meinem Urlaub in Amsterdam mal die Möglichkeit bekommen auf Zander/Barsche zu fischen! Ich habe mit dem Carolina Rig gefischt und wie soll ich sagen, es hat Spaß gemacht und ich habe mir überlegt mir selbst eine kleine Spinrute anzuschaffen weil meine geliehen war.

Meine Frage ist, ob man sich lieber von Anfang an eine "gute teurere Rute" holen sollte oder ob eine im "normalen Preisklasse" reicht.

Dachte eventuell an: 

- diese: https://www.anglerfuchs.com/maver-t...pecialist/213/maver-jurassic-x-spin-spinnrute

- diese https://www.koeder-laden.de/Angelruten/Spinnruten/Jenzi-Spinnrute-Rute-Okinawa-JPX-12-30g-2-70m.html

oder

- diese: https://www.nordfishing77.at/shimano-yasei-ax-aspius-270-h-14-40g-3259

Ich wurde von einem Bekannten beraten und er sagt das er von der Jenzi Rute überzeugt ist, da er damit schon viele Fische (Barsche und Zander) rausgeholt und auch schon ein paar Hechte ohne Probleme gedrillt hat, aber das er die Shimano im oberen Link sich als nächstes holen würde, da sie klasse sein soll. 

Sind diese Ruten zum Köderfischen in stillen und  leicht strömenden in Ordnung oder gibt es lieber andere die man mehr oder besser empfehlen würde?

Gruß,

Soner


----------



## roter1983 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Die yasei ist top, aber mehr angaben bitte Gewässer wie gross die Köder einzige was man bei dir weiss ist das du ein c Rig fischen möchtest.


----------



## roter1983 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Habe gerade gelesen leichte strömung entschuldigung. Würde die yasei nehmen hast lange dein spass.


----------



## pennfanatic (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Lese hier mit.
Frage was ist der unterschied zwischen Texas und carolina rig.

Gerne mit Bild.


----------



## Petri_Soner (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Lese hier mit.
> Frage was ist der unterschied zwischen Texas und carolina rig.
> 
> Gerne mit Bild.



Da ich mich jetzt nicht so 100% damit auskenne weiß ich leider nicht ob meine Antwort richtig ist, aber der Aufbau beider Montagen ist ähnlich aber im C-Rig ist zwischen dem Köder und dem Gewicht ein kleiner Wirbel (manche nehmen auch gute Gummistopper) mit eingeknotet. Je nach Abstand zwischen Wirbel und Harken kann man beeinflussen wie schnell/langsam die Absinkphase sein soll. 

Falls ich etwas falsch verstanden habe bitte um korrektur!|supergri




Und ich würde auch gerne T-Rig und DS mit der Rute auch ausprobieren. Wie groß die Köder waren kann ich nicht sagen aber mit denen ich geangelt hatte waren glaube ich zwischen 5 und 12 cm. Ich habe die Montage gestellt bekommen somit kann ich das nicht 100% sagen was für genaue Köder das waren, da ich auch zum ersten mal auf Barsch und Zander geangelt habe bzw bisher nur Barsche an der Rute hatte.

-edit: Ich habe zwei Bilder mal dazugepackt.

Gruß 
Soner


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



Petri_Soner schrieb:


> ...
> Und ich würde auch gerne T-Rig und DS mit der Rute auch ausprobieren...



Hi, ohne wirklich erfahren in diesen Techniken zu sein, wäre mir die 40g Aspius dafür zu derb. Ich hätte die auch mit 60g WG gelabelt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Ich habe da zwar noch nie bestellt und will jetzt auch keinen Onlinehandel schlecht machen - aber über nordfishing.at habe ich hier schon Kritisches gelesen.

Ich war übrigens neulich mal wieder in einem Angelladen, habe diverse Ruten und Rollen in der Hand gehabt, bin gut beraten worden und konnte ausprobieren, wie gut welche Rolle bzw. Rute in der Hand liegt, selbst die Rutenspitze und die Aktion prüfen etc.
Also, wenn Du Zugang zu einem Angelladen hast, wäre der Weg dorthin meine erste Wahl.


----------



## Petri_Soner (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ohne wirklich erfahren in diesen Techniken zu sein, wäre mir die 40g Aspius dafür zu derb. Ich hätte die auch mit 60g WG gelabelt.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hi JK, 

genau deswegen Frage ich wie es aussieht ob es sich lohnt direkt was vernünpftiges zu holen oder einer der beiden "günstigeren" Ruten und vor allem ob diese Ruten in Ordnung sind für das was ich vorhabe bzw jemand Erfahrungen mit einen der Ruten hat. 

Hallo Ines,
das Problem ist das ich mich selbst nicht so gut mit Ruten auskenne und ich meisten das Gefühl habe das die Verkäufer mir immer das "beste" aufdrücken wollen was am Ende über 100€ kostet und ich dann später von anderen Leuten erfahre das man mist gekauft habe.. Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein nicht wirklich vertrauen in solche Händler^^ 

Bekannte habe ich in meinem Umkreis zur Zeit auch niemanden der innerhalb der 100km wohnt..

Gruß 

Soner


----------



## jkc (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Hi, der Hinweis zu nordfishing ist ein guter, ist einer der wenigen Läden auf meiner Blacklist, wo ich niemals bestellen werde. Kann nur raten sich diesbezüglich ein zu lesen, unter dem Stichwort Reklamationen.
Ich denke für den Einstieg kann man durchaus auch was unter 100€ finden ohne zwingend Schrott kaufen zu müssen, kann da diesbezüglich aber leider nicht viel weiter helfen, denke aber mit einer möglichst genauen Beschreibung von dem was Du suchst, wirst Du hier im Forum Hilfe finden können.

Grüße JK


----------



## roter1983 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

günstiger kann ich dir die abu garcia venerate empfehlen. Ich habe eine Yasei und bin top zufrieden. Fische auch gern das c-rig.


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



> Ich habe um ehrlich zu sein nicht wirklich vertrauen in solche Händler^^


 Das ist schade. Ich habe da bessere Erfahrugen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



Petri_Soner schrieb:


> Ich wurde von einem Bekannten beraten und er sagt das er von der Jenzi Rute überzeugt ist, da er damit schon viele Fische (Barsche und Zander) rausgeholt und auch schon ein paar Hechte ohne Probleme gedrillt hat, aber das er die Shimano im oberen Link sich als nächstes holen würde, da sie klasse sein soll.


Wenn man alle 3 Fischarten in eins befischen will, dann ist es irgendwo immer ein einschneidender Kompromiss mit einer Rute. 
Die Aspius H ist klasse, ich feurere damit 7 bis 56 g super und weit, mag aber vlt. nicht jeder, die Rute ist für manche verhältnismäßig hart. Mehr für Zander & Hecht, und gelegentliche Barsche werden mitgenommen.

Die leichtere Version MH ist auch klasse, vlt. passender, aber leider und wohl deswegen ausverkauft. Kann man mit 7 bis 35g rechnen und auch Forellen mit angehen.

Man braucht für die feine Barschangelei eine leichtere Rute, die dann kaum noch größere Zanderköder kann, und Hechte eben nur die bis halbstarken, größere Haken in die Fischmäuler geht dann auch nicht mehr so gut. 

Muss man halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Petri_Soner (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten! #6



Ines schrieb:


> Das ist schade. Ich habe da bessere Erfahrugen.




Ich hatte leider negative Erfahrungen mit Angelläden gemacht indem er mich von vorne bis hinten übern Tisch gezogen hat weil er meinte diese wäre total gut.. Naja Ende vom Lied nach dem ersten Angeln sind die Ringe abgeflogen als wären sie nur drangeklebt ist jetzt aber auch schon ziemlich lange her. 

Das man nicht kompromisslos aus der Sache rauskommt dachte ich mir schon und das ist der Grund das ich lieber  Nachfrage 
Ich lese hier und da das der einige lieber eine Rute zwischen 7-20 Wg nimmt ein anderer zwischen 10-30 Wg und ein anderer 15-45 Wg.   Weil jeder hat glaube ich letztendlich seine eigene Angelangewohnheit oder? Weil bevor ich frage suche ich meistens das komplette Forum nach einer Antwort jedoch habe ich nur alte Beiträge gefunden wo die Ruten teilweise von 2012 nicht mehr zu finden sind und maja zurück zum Thema. 

Hecht wäre ja schön aber Zielfische sind sie zur Zeit bei mir eher weniger wäre nur ein nice to have (wenn die Rute das schaffen könnte).  

Möchte mir lieber was vernünftiges fürs Zander und Barschangeln holen und da bin ich auch bereit etwas gutes anzuschaffen weil ggf.  Kauft man ja sonst bekanntlich zwei mal. Ich denke das ich mir schon etwas anschaffen würde was ein Kompromiss zwischen Barsch und Zander bringt.  Für Hecht empfiehlt es sich wahrscheinlich am besten eine extra Rute zu nehmen.  

Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit Nordfishing jedoch wurde ich wenn bei Angelplatz. De bestellen auch wenn es da diese Yasei Rute nicht gibt :/

Jedoch klingt die  Abi Gracia Venerate interessant. Ich habe die Yasei in die Auswahl mit reingenommen weil ich wenn ich mal was ihr lesen konnte das sie schlichtweg gut sein soll.  

Ich bin auch wenn es meine erste Rute wäre lieber einmal statt zweimal zu investieren. Die Yasei Rute ist auch ein vielleicht am Anfang etwas überzogen jedoch schließe ich es nicht aus ggf. Auch mal zu investieren.


----------



## roter1983 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Mit der venerate machst du auch nicht viel falsch. Sie ist für den Anfang echt gut. Wo du wenig Kompromisse machen solltest ist die Rolle, weil wenn du dir was falsches holst kaufst du dir jedes Jahr eine.

Würde mich interessieren was du kaufst und schreib bitte nach dem Angeln wie zufrieden du bist.


----------



## Petri_Soner (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Ich dachte eventuell an eine Penn Sargus 3000 als Rolle. 

Wenn ich sie gekauft habe sage ich bescheid wie es dann beim fischen ist kann leider erst ab Mai/Juni sagen aber vergessen werde ich es nicht :m


----------



## Grundelgustav (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Hi. Möchte mich Ines anschließen. Eine GUTE Beratung steht auch meiner Meinung nach weit über einen Onlineshop. Sich eine Beratung im Laden geben zu lassen und dann dieses Modell im Netz zu kaufen würde ja auch gehen, aber irgendwann den Einzelhandel und damit die "Gute Beratung" ausrotten. 

Zum Gerät: Meiner Meinung nach kommt es stark auf das Gewässer an, an dem du fischst. Auch dein Zielfisch, du möchtest ja auf Barsch und Zander los, spielt eine große Rolle. Je nach Laune der Stachelritter hauen diese voll zu oder knabbern nur ein wenig am Köder. Deshalb nicht an der Rolle und vor allem der Schnur sparen. Mit einer "feinfühligen" Rute erkennst du dann jede Bewegung am Grund. Ich persönlich angele sehr gerne mit meiner Daiwa Ballistic in 240 cm. Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung und soll nicht der Werbung dienen.  Immerhin kenne ich ja die bereits empfohlenen Geräte nicht alle. 

Gruß und Petri!


----------



## roter1983 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Angle auch eine ballistic und die ist wirklich gut aber günstigere und trotzdem gute gibt es ja auch. Habe oft hier gelesen das die Red Arc so eine Rolle ist hab sie selber aber noch nicht gefischt.


----------



## roter1983 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Länge bin ich bei 2,70 m aber hab auch überall viel platz zum auswerfen kommt eher drauf an wie die begebenheiten sind.


----------



## Petri_Soner (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Platz habe ich eigentlich immer also wären 2.70m kein Problem. 

-edit: 

Ich habe mal im Onlineshop Thread rumgeschaut und der Online Shop GermanTackle schein laut den Usern i.O. zu sein und er liegt direkt auf dem weg zur Schule. Ich schaue bei gelegenheit einfach mal rein und versuche mal beraten zu lassen auch wenn ich nicht zu 100% vertrauen habe, aber vielleicht sollte ich denen mal eine chance geben.

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten! 
Falls ihr noch ein paar Ruten vorschläge habt würde ich mich auf eine Antwort freuen!

Gruß Soner


----------



## Hochlandrind (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Ich besitze sie leider nicht, würde mir jedoch wahrscheinlich - diese:
http://fischdeal.de/deals/shimano-yasei-red-aori-240-ml

oder jene

http://fischdeal.de/deals/shimano-yasei-red-ax-player49

kaufen. Wobei zweitere wahrscheinlich eine höhere Transportlänge hat + Multirolle.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*

Yasei Red ist Mist, kannst du nicht mit der weißen Yasei vergleichen!

die 2. verlinkte Rute scheint laut der Beschreibung ein Zwitter zu sein, oder Fishdeal müßte den Webshopbetreuer mal feuern, weil das Bild zeigt eine Spinning und keine Multi-/Trigger-Rute wie in der Beschreibung erwähnt. Soviel zur Kompetenz von Online Shops.

Hauptsache billig ist in Deutschland zwar extrem hipp, leider leidet darunter immer die Kompetenz, wenn man den Erstbesten, der zur Tür reinkommt, gleich einstellt und vor einen Rechner zur Shopbetreuung setzt.


----------



## Hochlandrind (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



XDorschhunterX schrieb:


> Yasei Red ist Mist, kannst du nicht mit der weißen Yasei vergleichen!
> 
> die 2. verlinkte Rute scheint laut derbeschreibung ein Zwitter zu sein , oder Fishdeal müßte den Webshopbetreuer mal feuern, weil das Bild zeigt eine Spinning und keine Multi/Trigger-Rute wie in der Beschreibung erwähnt. Soviel zur Kompetenz von Online Shops.
> 
> Hauptsache billig ist in Deutschland zwar extrem hipp, leider leidet darunter immer die Kompetenz, wenn man den Erstbesten, der zur Tür reinkommt, gleich einstellt und vor einen Rechner zur Shopbetreuung setzt.



Ich bin ja auch Angelanfänger. Was macht die Yasei Red denn so madig, verglichen mit der Weißen? Mit der Kompetenz gebe ich Dir Recht, wobei einem Inkompetenz auch in einem lokalen Geschäft widerfährt. 

Zum Glück informidert sich der Threadersteller ja hier bei Experten |supergri (mich ausgeschlossen)


----------



## XDorschhunterX (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch Angelanfänger. Was macht die Yasei Red denn so madig, verglichen mit der Weißen? Mit der Kompetenz gebe ich Dir Recht, wobei einem Inkompetenz auch in einem lokalen Geschäft widerfährt.
> 
> Zum Glück informidert sich der Threadersteller ja hier bei Experten |supergri (mich ausgeschlossen)




Nimm beide in die Hand, dann weist du es Material, Ringe, Ausstattung und natürlich der Preis!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Spinrute für Barsch,Zander,Hecht?*



Hochlandrind schrieb:


> Was macht die Yasei Red denn so madig, verglichen mit der Weißen?


Augen auf - es gibt aktuell nicht eine Yasei Red Serie, sondern zwei!
Die zweite Red AX Serie hat ein deftig anderes Blankmaterial und braucht man nicht lange mit der ersten Red zu vergleichen, und der Abstand zur weißen wird um einiges geringer. Also Hands on -- mehr sag' ich jetze nicht! :m


----------

